# Help! How open ports on netgear gateway



## natz20 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a xbox 360 and I continually get disconnected from xbox live while my wireless connection to my laptop remains connected. I am connected to the xbox through a cable and when it disconnects me I do a network test on my xbox which shows everything to be ok but yet I still have issues occasionally staying connected through the cable between my comcast netgear gateway and my xbox 360. I have talked to netgear and comcast and neither is willing to help or doesn't know what to do. I spoke with xbox and was told to open ports udp88, udp3074 and tcp 3074. In the past I did this with linksys and it worked out great by upping my NAT status to open from moderate. I am not sure if opening these ports will fix my issue or just mess up what I have but I am willing to give it a shot. If it messes things up I can just go back to factory settings so it is worth a try. If it helps my gateway type is Netgear CG814WG v2. As I previously stated I did this with linksys and was walked through it and now I need help knowing how to do it for a netgear. I am looking at the port configuration on comcast home networking page and I don't know what to put in all the fields such as application, protocol, range and whatever else there is. Please help asap! thanks


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

I have the same problem except with my P.C. I try to run an online Battlefield or anything server and it will not let anyone connect to me due to the ports on my netgear gateway being closed. I have heard that Linksys is easier to use then Netgear.


----------



## natz20 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a netgear at my parents house and linksys helped me on the phone and it worked great. My netgear gateway is actually a comcast gateway with a netgear box around and I hate comcast and now that I have dealt with netgear I am not pleased at all. I recommend calling netgear if you haven't already and they will walk you through it. Linksys did and it worked.


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

Sounds like me and you both have the same set up. I have the same netgear model and comcast lol. When I get home from work I will call them up. Thx man.


----------



## luigis mustache (Oct 15, 2007)

I have the same problem. I have spent countless hours, on the phone with netgear, xbox, and time warner. They all keep pointing the finger at the other company. Net gear had me open up ports, but it still didnt work. I went into best buy to get a new modem, but they tech guys told me that it wasnt the modem, but the settings. They told me to call xbox, and ask them. I did and they ran me through all this stuff, and my live was working. But, now it like playing russian roulette. Sometimes it allows me to play, other times it lets me into the pre-game lobby on halo 3, but as soon as the game starts it disconnects. I do the trouble shooting, and it says that everything is fine. When it does let me play, it ends up disconnecting either after the first game, or it allows me to play up to 3 or 4 games. But then it gives me the big boot. 

oh and i also have the net gear cg814wg v2.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Port forwarding instructions for this router and the XBOX 360: http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Netgear/CG814WG/Xbox_Live_360.htm


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Guys, you have to start your own threads if you want help here.


----------

